
Use PHP as a Proxy to Dropbox for Serving a Static Website - konstruktors
http://konstruktors.com/blog/web-development/4447-php-proxy-dropbox-host-static-website/
======
egeozcan
You can do the same with Google Drive and there's even an official
documentation: <https://developers.google.com/drive/publish-site>

